# forget the skater!



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Dick Chaney just shot a fellow hunter. Well, maybe they can take care of their own problems.
oh stop, the guy wasn't hurt


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

where were the security guys? I keep having to erase my other comments.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The funniest thing I have heard in a long, long time!!!:blush: 
The guy is a lawyer too! I wonder if he's going to sue him  :smiles:


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I'd laugh the hardest if he shot a liberal who was for gun control.

Mark


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Seems like there would be more people watching Chaney.....he has always seemed like a loaded cannon with a silencer attached. Dangerous does not come close as to being an accurate adjective.

(OK that's an edited verison....that seems OK to print)


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm just curious how us Texans are viewed by the rest of the country   
Hey! it's movin! mus be one of those Dag Nasted Democrats, SHOOT!SHOOT!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Its not so bad that Dick Cheney shot the guy. It is when the Secret Service had to stop Cheney from plucking and gutting him!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

:roll: :roll: :crazy: :lol:


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

It was the victim's own **** fault. Everyone standing to the left of Cheney is in danger. Don't we ALL know that?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Am I the only one that thinks the VP's participation in all of this is kind of questionable?
He boasts himself to be a great hunter as if he's up early in the morning, quietly and patiently tracking some game and then due to skill and perseverance, bags a few for dinner. Yeah, right.
In reality, he goes to a game farm where quail are raised in captivity and taken out into the fields in crates. When the VP and his buddies drive up in a car (?!?), some flunky opens the crates and out come the little birds. They walk a few strides from the car (and the single malt scotches) and blow them away, taking out a lawyer in the process.
It's not exactly what I'd call a "sport".

It's hard to imagine what Cheney does with all his dead birds. Really, he's too big a guy to think he actually eats those tiny things.

The euphamism "peppering" sounds like the guy was being prepared for some culinary excursion, not a hunting trip. "Hey Man! where's the salt?!"
I guess this is the right forum for this discussion after all.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You guys are hilarious!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have to say that I want to appologize for starting this thread. I found it amusing.
I just read where the lawyer was out of I.C.. They just put him back. It's seems that a few of the pellets found their way to his heart and he had a little heart attack.
I'm not a hunter, but have been peppered while fishing by a hunter before. Nothing that broke the skin. This seems a lot more serious that that. I'm sure Whittingham will be OK. I had no Idea this guy was "shot". not "peppered".
I fell into the coverup I guess, sorry.
panini


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't like Bush and Cheney.

That said, this is a sadly common accident. My bro in law has pellets in his neck to this day. Last year here in Utah, a handicapped son killed his father out duck hunting. I don't think it was a wise decision of dad to give his son a loaded gun, but even that wasn't national news.

The only reason this is BIG news is that it involves a nationally disliked figure. I don't think the story qualifies for national news hysteria like it has. This should have been a minor note in the news.

It's the cult of (negative) personality.

I feel the same way about Paris Hilton. Why is she in the news? She's so utterly trvial in all ways.

Phil


----------

